# One Mega Domed Piece



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Also known as the Rolex that made it to 10916 meters, pffft, that all lol


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you shake it, do lots of little white flakes swirl round?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

That's bonkers... wonder how strange it looks like looking down onto it!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

unusual looking and a curio , but not my cup of tea, i guess it could be used as a glass eye tho if needed


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I've seen that - I think it was in the Science Museum in London. Maybe that's what inspired the Corum bubble watches?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The bracelet`s somewhat weedy looking


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> The bracelet`s somewhat weedy looking


If it was any more substantial you'd need a forearm like Popeye's to wear the damn thing!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > The bracelet`s somewhat weedy looking
> ...


Needs a lumpy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

for some reason it brings back my childhood and I want to run out and buy a bag of marbles


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

If you look closely you can see Dorothy, the Scarecrow, Tin Man, and the Cowardly Lion skipping through a poppy field.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I know it's a tool that's been designed to do a job but that's vile


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A domed head for a conehead


----------

